# Platzangst - Bulldog Zip Off DH/FR Bike Pant 2012 - black



## Keenan (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche Jemanden, der die Hose ...
*Platzangst - Bulldog Zip Off DH/FR Bike Pant 2012 - black*

fährt. Ich benötige dringend eine Auskunft, wie die Hose größentechnisch ausfällt. Ich selber tage bei Jeanshosen die Bundweite 33 und Beinlänge 34. Ich weiss nicht, ob bei der Hose die Größe "L" ausreichend ist. 



Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!


Viele Grüße


----------



## Moga (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine heute nach dieser Tabelle bestellt: http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122


Ich trage immer M und auch laut dieser Tabelle brauche ich M. Ich hoffe sie passt mir, da man öfters liest das sie etwas größer ausfällt.


Bei Bikemailorder gibt es die Hose für 129.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Oktober 2012)

Aber nur in "Kindergrößen" :/


----------



## HerrKaos (10. Oktober 2012)

Trage meist 32 selten 33 Bundweite. In M habe ich in der Bulldog noch Platz und muss sie mit den Klettbändern so eng stellen wie es geht.


----------



## Stumpimario (10. Oktober 2012)

HerrKaos schrieb:


> Trage meist 32 selten 33 Bundweite. In M habe ich in der Bulldog noch Platz und muss sie mit den Klettbändern so eng stellen wie es geht.



Geht mir genau so, hab in Jeans 32/34 und die Bulldog in M und da saufe ich ab, fällt viel zu groß aus


----------



## Moga (12. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Shop der die Hose in schwarz in der Größe S da hat?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2012)

Fahr nicht so viel ohne mich durch die Gegend und hau Dir mehr auf die Rippen, dann passt die Hose auch in M


----------



## Moga (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenns mal so einfach wäre  Gibts in Braunschweig n laden der sowas hat?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich nicht
Ich glaube in Barsinghausen gibt's einen Radladen der auch Platzangst hat.


----------



## Moga (12. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehn, vllt bestell ich sie mir in blau. Sieht zwar super aus, aber passt nicht zu meinen anderen Klamotten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hieß die Hose noch "Klippspringer", hatte aber Glück L passt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (12. Oktober 2012)

Bei all meinen anderen Hosen hab ich M. Bei der muss ich sie bis zum Bauchnabel hochziehn und die Bundweitenverstellen ganz zuziehn damit ich sie nicht verliere.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2012)

So'n Hemd bist'e ja eigentlich auch nicht, bestell sie halt in blau. 
Sieht doch auch gut aus


----------



## Keenan (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hab die Hose im L bekommen. Wie sitzt sie bei euch an den Beinen aus? Im Bund kann ich sie änger ziehen und sie passt dann auch. An den Beinen sitzt sie sehr luftig und weit. Ist das so gedacht? Praktisch wenn man noch einen Protektor drunter tragen will. 

Wie sitzt die Hose bei euch???


----------



## Moga (16. Oktober 2012)

So, heute ist die Hose in S gekommen. Sitzt deutlich besser als in M. Rutscht nicht mehr wirklich wenn ich sie nicht enger stelle und ist nicht mehr übermähßig lang. Könnte sie wahrscheinlich auch in XS tragen aber dann wäre sie recht knapp von der Länge und es wäre nicht mehr so schön Luftig an den Beinen.  Sonst sieht die Hose ganz hübsch aus  und sie scheint auch stabil und langliebig zu sein.

Einmal ein Foto.. Denke mal so sitzt sie gut


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Oktober 2012)

Trage 31/32 mir könnte aber auch 30/32 passen.... klarer fall für XS ??

Oder eher diese crossflex


----------



## Moga (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich trage 30/31 oder auch 30/32 und wie sie sitzt siehst ja auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (22. Oktober 2012)

Sind die platzangst shorts auch so übergroß oder haben sie normale größen?
Antilope & co...


----------



## urks (23. Oktober 2012)

die Shorts sind auch seeeeeeehr groß geschnitten...

Wie fällt die Bulldog Zip in Größe S von der Beinlänge her aus? kann da mal wer nachmessen??
Von der Bundweite her brauche ich eine S (weiß ich von den Shorts), aber von der Beinlänge her bin ich unschlüssig


----------



## Moga (23. Oktober 2012)

Misst man Beinlänge wie die Schrittlänge?  Dann wären es 78cm.


----------



## urks (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Moga. Beinlänge - ich weiß schon, ihr Deutschen nehmt alles recht genau. Der Sinn ist aber anscheinend doch rüberkomme, gell 

78cm ist natülich recht kurz...


----------



## Keenan (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, also ich habe in Jeans von z.B. Jack an Jones eine Bundlänge von 33 und Beinlänge von 34. 
Ich habe die Bulldog in Größe "L" bestellt und sie sitzt gut. Im Bund kann ich die Hose noch enger stellen. Aber durch die Größe "L" ist es auch möglich, Knie-Protektoren drunter zu ziehen sowie eine eventuelle weitere Hose mit Polster (Gesäß) anzuziehen. Trenne ich die Beinlinge ab und trage die Hose als kurze Hose, sitzt sie perfekt. Genügend Luft für anspruchsvolle Rides!

Top Hose bisher!


----------



## User60311 (23. Oktober 2012)

kleiner Tip, mach ich immer mit O-Neal Hosen:

in L bestellen (normal Jeans: 32/34) dann passt die Beinlänge auf jedenfall.

Und den Rest macht der Änderungsschneider für 10-15 Euro genau so eng, wie es euch passt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich will die auch haben! Aber in Blau & xl (XXL) nicht zu bekommen... :/


----------



## Keenan (25. Oktober 2012)

Geile Hose...das zum Thema Urteil!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr ausführlicher Bericht, sauber!


----------



## Mr.Heisenberg (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch die in XL. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo es die noch gibt? In blau hab ich die schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Oktober 2012)

Mr.Heisenberg schrieb:


> Ich brauch die in XL. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo es die noch gibt? In blau hab ich die schon



Welche Abmessungen hast Du denn? Ich würd gern wissen welche Größe ich effektiv brauchen...


----------



## Keenan (29. Oktober 2012)

Größen: 

Bei Bundweite 33/34 geht M/L

Bei Bundweite 34/36 geht L/XL

Wie gesagt, fällt echt wohl groß aus. Aber Gürtel sind machbar  bei der Hose!

Ist halt die Frage. Wenn ich Protektoren oder noch was drunter trage, sollte man immer zur größeren Nummer tendieren.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Oktober 2012)

Hat noch irgendwer ne Idee wo ich die Hose herbekomme? Müsste wohl XL/XXL sein! In blau! 

Wenn jmd. seine gute gebrauchte abgeben will, gern per PM an mich!!!!!!


Gruß!


----------



## Mr.Heisenberg (31. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Welche Abmessungen hast Du denn? Ich würd gern wissen welche Größe ich effektiv brauchen...



Ich zieh bei Jeans 36 an. Hab aber etwas Luft oben, muss aber wegen meinen Beinen 36 tragen (mache Kraftsport).
Die fallen aber nach meiner Erfahrung groß aus. Würde immer eine Größe kleiner kaufen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab im Anzug 56, die Jeans sind zwischen 36 & 38.. Also meinst du ne XL sollte reichen? Ja wenn ich die mal bekommen würde.. 

Willst Du deine blaue nicht verkaufen??


----------



## Keenan (5. November 2012)

Hi, 

die XL reicht dir dicke!!! Bei Bundweite 36/38.

Ich habe 33/34 und trage L. Und hab da noch massig Luft. Du kannst die Hose ja auch etwas einstellen durch Kletts.

Greetz


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. November 2012)

Ich bekomm sie ja nicht!! ðð will ja keiner seine verkaufen...


----------



## MitchMG (7. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hab im Anzug 56, die Jeans sind zwischen 36 & 38.. Also meinst du ne XL sollte reichen? Ja wenn ich die mal bekommen würde..
> 
> Willst Du deine blaue nicht verkaufen??



Ja, so ist meine Größe auch. Bei mir sitzt XL perfekt.
Allerdings waren die letztens alle für 99,- im Abverkauf bei den meisten Läden. Daher dürfte es  schwer  werden  noch was zu kriegen.


----------



## Keenan (7. November 2012)

@markus:

Telefoniere doch mal mit den Onlineliefernaten bzw. schreib denen ne Mail. 
Bestell dir die Hose zur Not in "L" und guck einfach ob sie passt. 

Meine "L" ist echt groß. Ein Versuch ist es wert. Wenn du sie sonst wieder zurückschicken kannst und es gibt das Geld zurück, hast du nix verloren!

Ansonsten auf die 2013er Modelle warten. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. November 2012)

Habe schon Platzangst & bmo angeschrieben, bei beiden Fehlanzeige.. Dann muss ich wohl bis März warten...


----------



## PhatBiker (8. November 2012)

oder hier einmal nachfragen . . . http://www.endo-bikes.de/bulldog-zip-off-hose-s-10005868.html


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. November 2012)

Das is ne S... ^^ Aber ich hab denen trotzdem mal ne Mail geschickt...


----------



## Keenan (8. November 2012)

oder hier: 
http://www.bikeunit.de/platzangst.h...c=34&_cid=21_1_1_1_23_6_9453151332_Platzangst

oder hier: 

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/brand/?brand=13763


einfach mal alles anfragen.


----------



## Keenan (8. November 2012)

Bei "roseversand" gibt es die Bulldog in blau in Größe "L"


----------



## 6TiWon (9. November 2012)

hallo, wollt keinen neues forum aufmachen: platzangst trailtech evo jacke für nen kerl mit 172,5 cm lebend länge:
ist im moment für mich das beste preis leistungsverhältnis, da ich eine warme jacke mit kapuze und wasserabweisend suche.

aber welche grösse passt: eine in M oder besser in L. weiss dass eine ausage schwiwerig ist. aber an die die welche tragen einfach mal ein info hier posten... danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (9. November 2012)

schau mal hier, es wurd schon drüber geschrieben  . . . 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433476&page=25


----------



## 6TiWon (9. November 2012)

danke: habsch übersehen:
also in s


----------



## PhatBiker (9. November 2012)

macht doch nichts . . .


----------



## stanleydobson (10. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo, wollt keinen neues forum aufmachen: platzangst trailtech evo jacke für nen kerl mit 172,5 cm lebend länge:
> ist im moment für mich das beste preis leistungsverhältnis, da ich eine warme jacke mit kapuze und wasserabweisend suche.
> 
> aber welche grösse passt: eine in M oder besser in L. weiss dass eine ausage schwiwerig ist. aber an die die welche tragen einfach mal ein info hier posten... danke schon mal



Würde sogar s nehmen..ich mit 178 fand M schon etwas zu "lapprig"


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (10. November 2012)

Ich bin 1,80 hab lange Beine und bin sehr schlank, habe die M. in schwarz. 
In meinem Fotoalbum bin ich mit meinem Sohn zu sehen da hab ich sie an.

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:
Sitzt perfekt, auch meine POC-Hartschalen-Protektoren passen super drunter ohne sich eingeengt zu fühlen.Da die Hose ja genau dafür gemacht ist und der Schnitt angepasst wurde. Man spürt förmlich das diese Hose nicht mal kurz zusammengeschnippelt wurde. Alles macht Sinn und sieht genial aus. Ich hatte den vollen Preis bezahlt und würde es wieder tun,ehrlich.
Bewegunsfreiheit und der Ergonomische Schnitt sind der Hammer.Der verstellbare Bund kann perfekt angepasst werden.Verarbeitungsqualität auf bestem Niveau. Die Nähte sind super stabil die Taschen mehr als genug und die Belüftungsöffnungen will ich nicht mehr missen. Ich bin von der Marke voll überzeugt. Das man die Beine abmachen kann ist das i-Tüpfelchen. 
Einziger Kritikpunkt : Das Innenfutter hat sich immer an meinen Klettverschlüssen der Knieprotektoren festgemacht. Habe dann über den freiliegenden Teil(des ungenutzten Klett am Knie) ein extra Stück klettband gemacht. Seitdem die Haken abgedeckt sind flutscht alles. und die protektoren sind sofort perfekt in der Weite eingestellt da man ja einen Anhaltspunkt hat wie weit sie beim letzten mal zu waren.

Bei BMO gibts übrigens die skyrider Weste für 40 öcken,hab ich gleich in schwarz grau bestellt!!!

Die EVO Jacke wirds irgendwann auch noch in schwarz das ist sicher.

Die Regenjacke find ich leider nicht mehr in M , is ausverkauft. Falls jemand weiß wo noch eine hängt, bitte mir sagen !
Bräuchte sie jetzt,will nicht auf die neue warten.


----------



## PhatBiker (10. November 2012)

die Platzangst ist ja unten an Bund schon sehr eng . . . hast da noch extra was drum (in blau) ??
Dein Sohn freut sich ja mächtig . . . da hast ja an den Tag alles richtig gemacht!!


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (11. November 2012)

Ja der Beinabschluß ist eigentlich eng genug. Habe aber am Fritzz 3 Blätter vorne und habe mir angewöhnt so nen Klettband(leider blau;-)) zum Schutz der Hose rumzumachen.
Reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme bei der bulldog! 
Bei meiner Regenhose z.b. ein Muß. Die klemmte schonmal im Kettenblatt vorne.

Ja also so ein Nachläufer ist der Hammer. Wir sind auch schon richtig im Gelände gewesen und meinem kleinen hat es richtig Spaß gemacht. So kann ich ihn auch auf unsere Männer-Sonntagsrunde mitnehmen.Wenn wir in der Stadt unterwegs sind ,sind wir der Hingucker. Da es noch ne Weile dauert bis er selber mitfahren kann überlege ich sogar in einen besseren Nachläufer mit Federung zu investieren. 
Also ein Kind ist kein Hinderniß wenns ums biken geht ! Geht alles ;-)))

Grüße


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. November 2012)

Schwärmt ihr ma alle von der Hose...  Die 2013er Farbe sieht voll kacke aus, manno... (


----------



## PhatBiker (11. November 2012)

Find nichts bei Platzangst . . . hast du ein Link ??


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. November 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Find nichts bei Platzangst . . . hast du ein Link ??



Verkaufst Du mir dafür deine Bulldog?? 

Hier, bitteschön: http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1347_Bike-Pants-Men--quot-Bulldog-quot-.html

Die hatte ich bestellt, wurde dann storniert mit der Begründung: 2013 Kollektion, Vororder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2012)

Ähh, lass mal überlegen . . . nein. Meine verkauf ich nicht, muss dann ja in . . . lassen wir das, bevor noch Kopfkino entsteht welches einen schaudern lässt.

Die HosenFarbe ist doch die von 2012 und nicht 2013.
Hab aber schon die neuen entdeckt, ist viel Türkis drin.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/05/eurobike-2012-platzangst-kollektion-2013/


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. November 2012)

Das ist die 2013er. Die blaue ist halt Blau, da nennt sich die Farbe Arctic oder so...


----------

